# techno music



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2009)

hey does anyone know any good techno, trance, hardstyle or rave?


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Mar 2, 2009)

Dragonforce?:confused: ..This is my 1st post w00t!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2009)

lol i love the brits,, Soldiers of the Wasteland is AWESOME!!!,, i was meaning like techno though, like real mccoy, scarf, darude, basshunter, max ferenthide, stuff like that


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 2, 2009)

Johan Gielen, Sven Maes, Armin van Buuren, Ferry Corsten, DJ Mangoo... the few that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## moogra (Mar 2, 2009)

Does tetris count?


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ratatat is the best techno *ever*.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2009)

lol, could you guys give me some good youtube links?


----------



## ErikJ (Mar 2, 2009)

go go yellow screan by digital emotion is one of my favorites. pendulum has some good stuff.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 2, 2009)

Rammstein, PM5K

That's basically it.
Basshunter USED to have Techno, then he sold out for crappy Pop songs...


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 2, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Rammstein, PM5K
> 
> That's basically it.
> Basshunter USED to have Techno, then he sold out for crappy Pop songs...



I'd hardly consider either of those bands techno, especially the early PM5K.


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 2, 2009)

Scott Brown- Roll the Track : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNiEcBYwqPA&feature=related

Infinite Dimensions-Krater: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOfHyQ5Detc

Basically all of the songs here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dfjh3vTbRqk

Those are just my personal favorites


----------



## MistArts (Mar 2, 2009)

RuNeSCaPeR133 said:


> Dragonforce?:confused: ..This is my 1st post w00t!



Aren't they Power Metal?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes. Lol. I like Revolution Deathsquad the best. I forget how Soldiers of Wasteland goes.


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2009)

Well... Darude for sure. DJ SASH! isn't techno so much. Concord Dawn are DnB, but they are definitely my favourite.


----------



## Vampirate713 (Mar 2, 2009)

One of my friends makes the coolest tecno music. I can cut about a half a minute off the 6x6 while listening to his stuff.


----------



## Gray (Mar 2, 2009)

DJ Tiesto is good in my opinion


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 2, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Basshunter USED to have Techno, then he sold out for crappy Pop songs...



name some of their Pop songs, and name some of their techno songs.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2009)

i love Russia Privjet though


----------



## Pyro-Dude (Mar 2, 2009)

Try some of Apehx Twin's earlier work.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

dj mangoo-eurodancer


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2009)

wow, i got A LOT of hits on this one


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> Scott Brown- Roll the Track : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNiEcBYwqPA&feature=related
> 
> Infinite Dimensions-Krater: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOfHyQ5Detc
> 
> ...


wow, i love the songs thank


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 2, 2009)

Steve Lawler --- that sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcivcSXcFRY ( not really techno but yea its rave music )

Pretty much anything by Steve Lawler is good


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 2, 2009)

one band- BASSHUNTER!!!


----------



## Spyyder (Mar 3, 2009)

Barcode Brothers
Texas Faggott
Pendulum
Chase and Status
DJ Tiesto
Benny Benassi
Cascada(lawl?)
DJ Mystic
DJ Dark-E
Cosmic Gate
Paul Oakenfold
YELLE(french, cant understand any of her stuff but it sooo catchy. )
Yoomii
Tune Up

I check the New Grounds Audio portal occasionaly, sometimes theres some good stuff there.


----------



## kaixax555 (Mar 3, 2009)

I was thinking of Andy Hunter.
Both techno and trance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZzecHBE9NY <-The Wonders of You by Andy Hunter

Apparently, I heard this song while playing Need for Speed Underground.


----------



## elimescube (Mar 3, 2009)

These are all of my favourite Techno artists, a lot of you might not be used to this type of Techno, and maybe you won't like it, but I suggest you give some of it a listen. Most of the bands are quite alternative and many of them are also Indy.

Enjoy! 

Justice
MSTRKRFT
Ratatat
Crystal Castles
Daft Punk
Beck (Beck is actually Folk/Techno)
Hellogoodbye
Holy F*** (Don't sensor when you search for it)
Midnight Juggernauts
Of Montreal
Opopo
M.I.A.
The Chemical Brothers


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 3, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Rammstein, PM5K
> ...



PM5K -- Nobody's real
I don't think you can NOT call that Techno...

Darude - Sandstorm is def. techno / trance.


----------



## Spyyder (Mar 3, 2009)

Polysics(some weird stuff)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9wSMuCJCkQ

Armin van Buuren
Paul Van Dyk
ATB
Christopher Lawrence

cant believe I forgot to mention those in my first post.


----------



## MaO (Mar 3, 2009)

DJ Tiesto 
Yelle
Daft Punk


----------



## Tetris Cube (Mar 3, 2009)

Techno is a sub-genre of electronic music. Most of what's been posted in this topic is electronic music, but not techno. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Techno

But on the topic of electronic music... The Prodigy. I just bought their new album, Invaders Must Die, and love it. 

It's title song: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiqFcc_l_Kk


----------

